# Game 7: Phoenix Suns (3-3) @ Utah Jazz (2-4) - 11/10



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Saturday, 9PMEST/7PMMT
Where: Energy Solutions Arena - Salt Lake City, UT 
TV: Local or illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 107-105 Vs. Cavs*










@









*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....KICKSOMEASS!*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz up 52-46, over 10 to play in 3rd.

Dragic just hit a 3


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

65-50, Jazz 6:22 left.

We look like shit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We've missed at least 7-8 easy shots since I started watching.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Stopped watching and Suns went on a some run.


Great D by Dragic to disrupt Tinsley. Calls time out after losing the ball.

79-70, Jazz 8:18 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns could be taking advantage and even be within 4-6 but they keep missing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Duds jam.

Steal, turnover. Beasley put back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Millsap put an end to that with a jumper.


81-74, Jazz 4:23 left.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nice drive by Telfair

Then Big Gay Al with a score shotclock winding down.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jazz won 94-81

21/11 for Scola

27/14 for Big Gay Al for Jazz.


----------



## TouchMint (Nov 12, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> Jazz won 94-81
> 
> 21/11 for Scola
> 
> 27/14 for Big Gay Al for Jazz.


Tried to post this before not sure what happened...

Looks like Scola might be coming around and I am looking forward to it!


----------

